# Mini-Review - Knole Park, Sevenoaks



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Just a quick note to say that I played this course last Friday and was very impressed. 

http://www.knoleparkgolfclub.co.uk/home 

The course is really nice with several superb holes, especially the par 3's.  It was in great condition and the Fallow Deer that accompany you on almost every hole are a delight. Well worth a visit for the golf and this is a course that I would really like to play again. 

The food was hearty fare and passable but the wine list left a little to be desired sadly.  Staff were great although beautiful waitresses were in short supply.   These minor quibbles aside, Knole Park is an excellent golf club and highly recommended.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Forgot to mention that we played off the Green Championship tees which really added to the day.  If you go, ask if you can do the same as it is a different course from these tees and much better in my initial opinion.


----------



## TheCaddie (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for this Snelly. Does anyone else have experience with Knole Park?

Based on my own calculations (pay and play / Nomad), I am a handicap of about 25... but currently struggling with driver and woods at the moment and Richmond Park / Wimbledon Common are about 6000 yards. Do you think a high handicapper would really struggle here initially or be unwelcome?


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Do you think a high handicapper would really struggle here initially or be unwelcome?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say you would be "unwelcome" but you could struggle a bit.
I've played Knole a few times as I used to have a mate who was a member there.
Lovely course, but can be penal if you go offline as there are quite a few trees around, combined with heather, ferns and other such "nasties".
You have to think your way around it, and play for position a lot of the time.


----------



## TheCaddie (Aug 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I wouldn't say you would be "unwelcome" but you could struggle a bit.
I've played Knole a few times as I used to have a mate who was a member there.
Lovely course, but can be penal if you go offline as there are quite a few trees around, combined with heather, ferns and other such "nasties".
You have to think your way around it, and play for position a lot of the time.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy, would you say you can think you way around it with a long iron off the tee? Or does it really require a wood or driver? I am getting better and better with my 4i off the tee and can place it relatively well to about 200yds.

Woods and Drivers are firmly being worked on atm!!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 27, 2015)

TheCaddie said:



			Smiffy, would you say you can think you way around it with a long iron off the tee? Or does it really require a wood or driver? I am getting better and better with my 4i off the tee and can place it relatively well to about 200yds.

Woods and Drivers are firmly being worked on atm!!
		
Click to expand...

Not impossible off the forward tees, but I don't think you'd fare very well from right off the back.


----------



## TheCaddie (Aug 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Not impossible off the forward tees, but I don't think you'd fare very well from right off the back.
		
Click to expand...

OK, thank you. More work with the 3w and Driver then!


----------

